# pse dna



## Scott Lefebvre (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats great, I just ordered a pse vendetta all black 60lb can't wait either!! hope the wait isn't to long and you enjoy your 
bow when it arrives


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Vendetta is a very nice bow I pulled a 2012 it was super smooth and no hump at all you will enjoy it and thanks.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

DNA looks like a sweet hunting .I have had my 2013 Vendetta since the first of November.I am going to use it for indoor 3D @ 54 lbs and 31", it shoots them out 330fps.Topped with Doinker Elite Stab,siderod and qdc's and a Axcell 2000 and the strings have been changed .And then the Freak will come back out for the summer.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought the 2012 vendetta for hunting and you can't go wrong with it. If they came out with a supra with a 31" draw i would be all over it.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

How is the freak to pull? How do you like your ax3000 what scope are you using?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The Freak is a very smooth bow to pull ,all Pse's are.I shot it last year for 3D and had the best season ever.Axcell sights are bullet proof ,I use CBE scopes.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks cause i am thinking of getting the axcel sight.this will be my first pse ever and I have Had lots of bows mainly Mathews Hoyt and a few bowtech my hat collection must be around 40 lol.


----------

